# Vidéos non accessibles sur sites internets



## stst (24 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Je débute sur Ipad, et je n'arrive pas à afficher certaines vidéos sur le net (un exemple: sur le site de basket us www.nba.com, y'a une pléiades de vidéos, je peux les voir sans problème sur mon Imac, mais sur l'Ipad elles ne se lancent pas). 

Puis-je faire quelque chose ? 

 

MErci !


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Certainement du Flash.
Pas de plug Flash sur les iPad et iTruc.
C'était le Crédo de SJ.


----------



## stst (24 Mars 2012)

Pas cool 

On peut installer un plug flash ?

Merci !


----------



## Argeuh (24 Mars 2012)

Je 'crois' qu'un navigateur le rend possible, mais lequel je ne sais plus...Essaie iSwifter?


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Mars 2012)

J'utilise Le navigateur puffin free (gratuit) pour le flash.


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> J'utilise Le navigateur puffin free (gratuit) pour le flash.



Bonjour,
Les pages flash sont-elles recalculées par les serveurs de puffin, ou puffin cache un réel plug flash dans ses entrailles ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2012)

Flash n'est pas et ne sera pas supporté par L'ipad... Même adobe a décider d'abandonner ce format sur les plateformes mobiles, donnant raison à Apple... 

Et on s'en passe très bien! Flash c'est le passé ?meme si je m'en sert un peu sur mon site internet, je pense que ce format est à minimiser et abandonner à cours terme, il est condamné...


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (27 Mars 2012)

Flash sur mon iPad? Non merci! :mouais: Je tiens à prolonger la vie de ma batterie le plus possible...


----------

